# [Injury Updates] Lowry Out For 1-2 Weeks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We lost Lowry for 2 weeks apparently.



> Headed to get my MRI!!!! Please dnt let anything be wrong but a sprain!!!!





> Strain and sprain!!! 2weeks!!!


http://twitter.com/klow7


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Lowry Out For 2 Weeks*



> Rockets point guard Kyle Lowry will be out at least a week with a sprained left knee.
> 
> The Rockets said Lowry had an MRI exam on Saturday that confirmed the injury he sustained in Friday's win over Portland.
> 
> The 6-foot Lowry came up limping after colliding with LaMarcus Aldridge on a drive in the second quarter. He played another four minutes, then went to the locker room and did not return.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6843664.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Lowry Out For 2 Weeks*



> Rockets forward *Shane Battier* has been playing with a sprained left shoulder that has bothered him since he became entangled with the Spurs' Tim Duncan on Jan. 22, but it became especially painful Friday against the Trail Blazers.
> 
> “It's still sore as hell,” Battier said. “It feels better not getting hit (Saturday). It was good to have a day not running through the screens Juwan Howard and LaMarcus Aldridge were setting.”
> 
> Battier said the pain increased most when he fell after driving to a charge against Aldridge on Friday.





> Rockets center *Yao Ming* was cleared to work out in basketball shoes for the first time Sunday.
> 
> He did his usual weight-room work, including his stint on the gravity-control treadmill, but also went through a shooting session on the Toyota Center court.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6844987.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, and now the injury bug is starting to hurt us. At least Yao is coming along nicely. Still plenty of time for him to heal though.


----------

